# Arrrrrgg!



## wrmiller (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok, so I was bored and just cruising, and clicked on Matt's site to see if anything had changed of late. Yup...

No pics yet, but he is showing a spec sheet and pricing for a LARGE BORE (2") 14x40 Taiwan lathe. Single phase or three, D1-5, coolant, 12 speeds, yadda...yadda...yadda.

With lift gate service available!

I'm beginning to think Matt is doing this to me on purpose...


----------



## Jeb1234 (Apr 7, 2016)

That does look nice.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I saw that. If it was available at the time I ordered the 1340 I probably would have considered it. A couple grand more though. Guess you could always sell your 1340 and upgrade!


----------



## BridgeClone (Apr 7, 2016)

Bigger is usually better...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 7, 2016)

Wait until the entire web site is re-done, we are working on that now!   (Have been trying for years, but think its actually getting there now)

 Cast Iron base is coming for the 1340GT Also, MADE IN USA. Well 99% sure on that anyway, but everything seems good to go as of right now.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooooh! I hope that means the first batch will be here soon??????


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 7, 2016)

I might settle for a cast iron base.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 7, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Ok, so I was bored and just cruising, and clicked on Matt's site to see if anything had changed of late. Yup...
> 
> No pics yet, but he is showing a spec sheet and pricing for a LARGE BORE (2") 14x40 Taiwan lathe. Single phase or three, D1-5, coolant, 12 speeds, yadda...yadda...yadda.
> 
> ...




Some times it feels like the world is against you Bill...LOL I get to vicariously through you, I can't wait to see the new machine  you know you want it!


----------



## brav65 (Apr 8, 2016)

So I just went and looked and that is a sweet piece of equipment!  That price seems like a very good value for a machine of that size, mmmmm, darn you Bill!


----------



## jbolt (Apr 8, 2016)

I was looking at the specs Matt sent me in late January and there are a few revisions to the current one. The spindle taper changed from 5MT to 6MT. The cross slide travel went from 7" to 7-1/2" and the machine weight went from 1650 lbs. to 1750 lbs. All good!

On the flip side the lead time went from 8-12 weeks to 12-14 weeks. I'm crossing my fingers that is for the second batch and mine will be here sooner.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2016)

jbolt, you're getting one of these lathes? No offense dude, but you suck.    

Looking forward to seeing pics and getting your impressions of yours. I'm too tapped out for yet another lathe. But I will likely pop for a cast iron stand for my 1340 if Matt gets those.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes Bill I am....someday....when it arrives.....

I started a thread about it a few weeks ago. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1440gt.44079/

The cast iron stand sounds awesome.


----------



## mksj (Apr 8, 2016)

As much as all of us have upgraditis, its all a matter of size and how big do you really need it to be. The cast iron base for the PM1340GT would put it at a whole new level, but then you are getting closer to the PM1440GT if buying new. The specs on the PM1440GT are impressive, and the pricing is very reasonable for what you are getting. Did you also notice that the 1440GT comes with a coolant system (if you use one) and the castings are FC-25 Meehanite Cast Iron.  If I didn't already have a great lathe, this would be the one I would order today! One thing that I have to say for QMT, you have lots of choices to suit your size and budget, and it is not limited to one "house" brand. There is also no other supplier of these type of machines that I am aware of, that actually listens to their customers and makes changes to their machine/tooling (PM1340GT cast iron base, better chucks, new machines....).  Not sure how Matt does it and have a life.

Going to a VFD system on these machines makes them smooth operators. I just replaced my PM1340GT motor with an inverter/vector motor with a single speed pulley, it is scary how well it performs. You can spin it to 1800RPM (120Hz) and down to 40RPM (25Hz) with out switching belts, stopping is scary fast with the new motor. I would not use 1 second braking for anything over 500 RPM, it is almost instant below that. Also worked with Firestopper putting in a 3Hp vector motor on his lathe, jaw dropping performance difference, zero fluctuation in speed no matter what you do. The difference is not subtle.

I think Matt/QMT needs to start a trade-in program, he will have us all hooked for life.
Enjoy.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2016)

A new 3 hp motor setup Mark? Would it work with my big PBA chuck? If yes, could you PM me the details?


----------



## mksj (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Bill,

It is a 2Hp on the PM1340GT, 3Hp on the 1440 machine. The 1340GT is very limited on motors because of the tight fit and requires some mods to fit. Will pm you details, was going to post some details when I get some time.
Mark


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2016)

I could always take my sawzall to that backsplash to make more room...


----------



## jbolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Just add an extension to your stand. Then you could mount a 5Hp on there.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 8, 2016)

jbolt said:


> Just add an extension to your stand. Then you could mount a 5Hp on there.



Before I bought this lathe, I was reading about how "tight" the motor area is, so right then I decided that if I wanted to upgrade the motor, I'd just modify the back chip guard to give me more room/options.


----------



## AirWolf (Apr 9, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Cast Iron base is coming for the 1340GT Also, MADE IN USA. Well 99% sure on that anyway, but everything seems good to go as of right now.



So, hopefully a discount for those that have purchased the 1340GT recently???
Please oh please, mother may I?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 9, 2016)

The cast iron base option is going to cost extra, not included in what the machine is priced at now, its not cheap to have made. But yes anyone who wants a set will be able to get them, nothing on the actual machine is changing, this base will fit all of the 1340GT Lathes. I am not 100% Sure on the price yet, but yes of course they will be available for people to purchase as an upgrade if they want them. We are trying to keep it as reasonable as possible. 

 Details to follow, but it will be at least a few months on those!

 And jbolt, they werent changes on the 1440, just corrections, other than the weight because I changed the base. The 1440 does not have a cast iron base, but it is now made from much much thicker steel than the 1340GT base, it will be plenty heavy enough for that lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds good Matt. Put me on the list for one please.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 9, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> And jbolt, they werent changes on the 1440, just corrections, other than the weight because I changed the base. The 1440 does not have a cast iron base, but it is now made from much much thicker steel than the 1340GT base, it will be plenty heavy enough for that lathe.



It's all good Matt. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------

